# Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam Discussion Thread



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's some footage from GameXplain.


From what I've seen, this actually looks pretty promising. It's really a Mario & Luigi entry with Paper Mario mixed, but


PAPER MARIO IN SOME RPG FORM THAT USES TRADITIONAL BATTLE GAMEPLAY AND NOT STICKERS YEESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

Super excited for this. Wonder where Paper Luigi will be in the game though...
I dug up Bowser's Inside Story after this and ended playing it for a few hours.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

This game is the one I was hyped up the most. 

Please let it be gooood.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly, i'm quite disappointed by this. Why? I was kinda expecting a real Paper Mario game, but not something like this. I do like the Mario & Luigi series, but I wanted a Paper Mario game where you get to visit different Nintendo franchise games and them be your partners to fight evil.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

I find this game very interesting.  Looking forward to how it plays out.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

This isn't supposed to be a Paper Mario game, it's a Mario & Luigi game with Paper Mario added into the mix (Like Big Blue appearing in Mario Kart 8, it's still Mario Kart 8 racers, mechanics, ect. except with a Big Blue track, although in this case it may be faithful to Paper Mario style gameplay in certain parts).

Although hopefully it does become more of a full-on crossover where both series are represented equally.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

No Paper Luigi? 0/10

But seriously, I'm hyped for this. I never thought Mario and Luigi and Paper Mario would cross over.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> This isn't supposed to be a Paper Mario game, it's a Mario & Luigi game with Paper Mario added into the mix (Like Big Blue appearing in Mario Kart 8, it's still Mario Kart 8 racers, mechanics, ect. except with a Big Blue track, although in this case it may be faithful to Paper Mario style gameplay in certain parts).
> 
> Although hopefully it does become more of a full-on crossover where both series are represented equally.



Yeah, I hope they try to work out something where both sides are represented equally or close to it.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

I feel like this could go either way really, especially depending on how they represent the Paper side. I personally think they should not cross-over, there's really no reason for it and both are very strong series in their own right, I would rather it be a quality game for one or the other, not this cop-out. But hey, who knows it might be a genius mixture, or it could end terribly and your entire 3DS could burst into flames. We'll just have to see how it works out.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I feel like this could go either way really, especially depending on how they represent the Paper side. I personally think they should not cross-over, there's really no reason for it and both are very strong series in their own right, I would rather it be a quality game for one or the other, not this cop-out. But hey, who knows it might be a genius mixture, or it could end terribly and your entire 3DS could burst into flames. We'll just have to see how it works out.



I hope my 3DS doesn't burn in flames...  I need it...


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> I hope my 3DS doesn't burn in flames...  I need it...



You'll have to risk it! For the sake of Miyamoto.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> You'll have to risk it! For the sake of Miyamoto.



Yes, Miyamoto sir.  My wish is your command.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 16, 2015)

Since Inside Story they've been adding in good chunks of portions where it's 2D, and then into Dream Team, so they might end up using the Paper Side as the 2D world, though it would be a shame since it would make much more sense to have it be 3D like the actual (THE REAL PAPER MARIO ONES) games do. Hopefully they actually stray away from Sticker Star and create new characters/bring back good ones (Doopliss <3) because it seems that that's where most of the Paper Mario elements are coming from.

Although PAPER BOWSER CAN TALK AGAIN so that's good news.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 16, 2015)

My favorite game from E3 this year! If you couldn't tell by my username, I adored Dream Team, I love the Mario RPG series. And a crossover between M&L and Paper Mario is just so... badass.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm so exited for this.
I loved the first 3 Paper Marios, and I loved both Inside Story and Dream Team (Superstar Saga and Partners in Time were just alright)

Also, in the footage, the shy guys that you fight have levels. I wonder how that will work (if you really only fight the same enemies the whole game, but they get stronger, or what)


----------



## Javocado (Jun 17, 2015)

Only glimmer of light in that presentation for me.
I really can't wait for this!!


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 17, 2015)

This game actually doesn't look that bad; at least its trailer has more likes and dislikes (unlike AC: amiibo Festival lol). This and AC: HHD are the only things I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 17, 2015)

this is the only newly announced game that I'm excited about, other promising games (star fox, yoshie, mario maker..) were announced at least last year, and mario maker isn't even a video game but more like a tool or a designing program....


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 17, 2015)

Great news (although it's sad that it is considered news)! 




It looks like Paper Bowser can now talk again as seen in the demo's intro footage.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Great news (although it's sad that it is considered news)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least Bowser will have some depth in this game. o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Great news (although it's sad that it is considered news)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, it's funny watching them see other versions of their selves.  The bowsers fighting with each other is funny in particular.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

I know this is farfetched, but what if Francis (from Super Paper Mario) had a cameo and took a jab at the Amiibo shortages


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 18, 2015)

I am really hoping that Nintendo can create a Paper Mario amiibo set to go alongside this game.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 18, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am really hoping that Nintendo can create a Paper Mario amiibo set to go alongside this game.


Let me guess, this game is going to be absolutely terrible if it doesn't have Amiibo support.

Shame, really.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 18, 2015)

This looks like pure bliss... Paper Mario plus the Mario and Luigi Series? THANK YOU NINTENDO! But the fighting to me seems that Mario and Luigi do solo and bros. attacks while the paper version coordinates the trio attacks. But what I'm expecting is a part of the game to where the Mario Bros. and Paper Mario split up and it's going to be like a mini Paper Mario game.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 18, 2015)

We know that there are parts where Paper Mario is required to split up to be able to access certain areas, so maybe there'll be portions where it's straight up Paper Mario style.


----------

